# poulan chainsaw



## Campbery (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi guys, I have a 5 year old poulan woodshark model 1950. It has run like a dream until this year, ran good all spring and then I decided to clean it up, changed the spark plug and cleaned the air filter. After the saw ran well for a couple hours and now:

starts with the choke engaged half way, but stalls the instant the throttle is not applied, and I mean the split second. Will not start with choke fully engaged and stalls the instant it is. The fuel is new, the fuel filter is clean, fuel lines are new. The carb is clean as new. To restart even if warm I must apply the choke half way and rev it up. 

I'm sure this is something I buggered up while cleaning it up. Appreciate any help, Ryan


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Campbery said:


> starts with the choke engaged half way, but stalls the instant the throttle is not applied, and I mean the split second. Will not start with choke fully engaged and stalls the instant it is.


I have one of these in my Poulan posse, has been a great little saw.

Can you clarify the 'is's' and 'is nots' ? I'm easily confused.
I've done total tear-downs and reconditions on 8 of these models this winter.
You might lightly seat both the L and H needles, turn H out 1 1/2 and L 1 3/4. see what happens,,,,,
thanks,


----------



## Campbery (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks for the reply, stalls when the throttle is NOT engaged instantly, only starts when choke is at 1/2 and throttled up


----------



## Campbery (Feb 20, 2010)

Is there a special tool for adjusting the L and H needles?? 




glenjudy said:


> I have one of these in my Poulan posse, has been a great little saw.
> 
> Can you clarify the 'is's' and 'is nots' ? I'm easily confused.
> I've done total tear-downs and reconditions on 8 of these models this winter.
> ...


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Mine just need a small flat blade screwdriver.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

depends on the model but it is very well possible. all you have to do is look at it. if its round like then yes, if it has groves in it for a screw driver well there you go. may need to clean the carb and or replace the fuel filter. but try adjusting first, if that fails then do the tear down


----------



## Campbery (Feb 20, 2010)

yah the needles have rounded ends, but have access holes from outside the saw so I guess either take it apart or get the tool, thanks again


----------



## Campbery (Feb 20, 2010)

*carb tuning*

OK I seated the needles and now the saw starts easy and runs well with choke again on 1/2 but smokes when throttle engaged, how should I adjust the carb from here? thanks


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

did you seat them to spec or did you just turn them till you got it running?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Campbery said:


> OK I seated the needles and now the saw starts easy and runs well with choke again on 1/2 but smokes when throttle engaged, how should I adjust the carb from here? thanks


What fuel mixture are you running?
Are you saying it won't run unless it's 1/2 choked?
Does it accelerate quickly when you blip the throttle?


----------



## Campbery (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys, watched a couple youtube videos on the subject and got the carb tuning figured out. One thing, when I inspect the airfilter after even a few minutes use there is fine particles that seem to be coming out of the carb? Looks like fine sawdust but is hard and smells like fuel. Would this be my fuel filter breaking down. Looks like new. Thanks again.


----------

